# Springs Villa 2011



## ausspur (Feb 1, 2011)

I am told that the Springs development is a good place to live with 2 kids (both under 5). My budget would be about 160k UAE per year to find a (hopefully) 4 bed villa in the Springs. Local swimming pool, gym and shops are important to have local for us.

Is this a good option, or would you guys who live there; be also looking at other areas?

Thanks


----------



## pamela0810 (Apr 5, 2010)

I've been living there for 6 years now and like it because it is great for little kids. There are nice green areas for them to play in and lots of children to make friends with.
My main issue with the place is that the landlords generally have done a horrible job maintaining their villas. There have been so many tenants moving in and out of the houses that some of the villas are literally falling apart. 
I would recommend doing a complete and thorough check before you sign any lease contract.


----------



## Gavtek (Aug 23, 2009)

I agree, Nepal is ideally located for a short commute to Jebel Ali or Downtown Dubai, just down the road and a quick hop over Everest and you're there.


----------



## britpack (Jan 31, 2011)

Morning all.. 

I am a 27 yo male and have just moved to Dubai and know no 1! if any 1 is interested in pointing me in the right direction of other expats in and around the city then that would be much appreciated.


----------



## chelle0406 (Jan 31, 2011)

britpack said:


> Morning all..
> 
> I am a 27 yo male and have just moved to Dubai and know no 1! if any 1 is interested in pointing me in the right direction of other expats in and around the city then that would be much appreciated.


Hi there,

I have just moved to the Springs in Dubai. Im 24 and my partner is 31. Where in Dubai have you moved too?


----------



## britpack (Jan 31, 2011)

chelle0406 said:


> Hi there,
> 
> I have just moved to the Springs in Dubai. Im 24 and my partner is 31. Where in Dubai have you moved too?


Afternoon chelle

I will be residing in JLT for the next month or so but will be looking for something more permanent. 

Im pretty easy goin so anywhere where there are brits then will be good. hope you are both settling in well


----------



## Laowei (Nov 29, 2009)

pamela0810 said:


> I've been living there for 6 years now and like it because it is great for little kids. There are nice green areas for them to play in and lots of children to make friends with.
> My main issue with the place is that the landlords generally have done a horrible job maintaining their villas. There have been so many tenants moving in and out of the houses that some of the villas are literally falling apart.
> I would recommend doing a complete and thorough check before you sign any lease contract.


Small world.

We live in Springs and to be frank agree totally with Pamela. We have endless issues with our aircon, we cant go a week without in breaking down, trust me in August you dont want to have to wait a week to get it fixed.

my 2 dirhams, find the school you want your kids to go to then look for housing in that area. Springs dont have 4 bedroom houses, just 2 or 3 beds, 160K budget is also more than you need for springs which are fetching anything around 100K to 130K at the moment, if you could strecth a little more on the budget meadows which is interlocked with springs would be a better choice and they have 4 beds.For me a good choice of school if you choose springs in Dubai British School, walking distance if you're in some of the springs.

Always closely inspect the properties, landlords seem a dab hand at masking over defects with cheap materials. Springs in my opinion lacks soul as the only people you see are maids pushing babies aorund. My lease is up in a few months and if the kids werent settled in the school would be off like a shot. Umm Sequim or Jumeria area would be more suited to your budget, or Arabian Ranches, but would be surprised if you would get school places for your kids.

Government of Dubai | Knowledge and Human Development Authority | School Inspection

Check out the dubai school inspection report ro choose a school, then narrow it down to housing locations. 

Good luck anyway.


----------



## tony ice (Feb 3, 2011)

If your not too fussy about living close to town try Motor City Villas/ town houses. Its only approx 1 year old and the build quality far exceeds anything else in Sprongs/arabian ranches etc, thers quite a few shops/eating places open now. Suprisingly very quite and kept immaculate by the developers. Theres a couple of communal pools etc, we have three bed with maids room and study room ( could easily be used as another bedroom) , no traffic or parking problems .


----------



## Debc_berg (Oct 19, 2010)

Wellington school is excellent and was given an "outstanding" when inspected recently for the second year in a row and did better even this year than last - it's on SZR which is the main highway so makes looking for housing easy you have many areas to look at and is good for getting back and fore to work. School has transport laid on at a cost and we live in JBR and our son get bus to school daily and they are very very safe.

Try Dubizzle for ideas on where to stay for the budget you have - we love the area around the marina because it's got loads going on and is close to the beach.

Hope this helps any other queries just get back in touch 

Regards
Debra


----------



## ausspur (Feb 1, 2011)

many thanks for all you responses. Much appreciated indeed


----------



## Thunderbird1 (Sep 13, 2010)

If you need help finding a property, I could recommend someone who has done just that for me, I move this week, pm me only if you need help!


----------

